# New CPT coded 2017 VS CPT 2016 codes



## 574coding (Jan 9, 2017)

in 2016 62311 was used, but in 2017 we have new codes. 
I have a patient that had a LESI in December of 2016. Do I use the 2016 CPT codes or the new 2017 codes?

I have not been able to locate the answer to this question and I know I knew the answer at one time, but it has left my brain! Boy today is really a Monday!


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 9, 2017)

The usage of the code sets go by visit date.  If the visit/procedure date is prior to January 1, 2017 then you use 2016 CPT codes with 2017 ICD-10 CM codes.  If the visit/procedure date is prior to October 1, 2016, then you would use 2016 CPT with 2016 ICD-10 CM.


----------



## 574coding (Jan 10, 2017)

Great, that is what I thought, just wanted to confirm it.  Have a nice day!


----------

